# للخدمة :  امتحان انجيل مرقص



## asmicheal (18 ديسمبر 2009)

فى درس الكتاب

المرحلة 5 و6 ابتدائى

التى اقوم باخذ بركة الخدمة فيها 
فى نهاية الصيف نجرى امتحان 
لة رسم دخول ايقونات ( صورة مارمرقص طبعا )
بعدة احجام 
لكذا مستوى 


تجمعها البنات 
طول الصيف 
على ابحاث وتسميع اجزاء بالاجبية والانجيل و اعمال فنية 


ساقوم بتنزيل الامتحان 


*كنيسة الشهيد العظيم مارمرقص مصر الجديدة *

*اسرة الرسل –صيف2009*

*امتحان درس كتاب 2009*

*الاسم :*

*المستوى :*





*رسم دخول الامتحان *
*المستوى الاول :1000 ايقونة ....16 اصحاح انجيل مرقص*
*المستوى الثانى :500 ايقونة ... 10 اصحاح انجيل مرقص*
*المستوى الثالث :300 ايقونة ... 8 اصحاح انجيل مرقص*
*هام جدا جدا كتابة شواهد الايات *
*الاصحاح الاول *
*1- **بدا انجيل مرقص بملاك يهيى الطريق فمن هو الملاك *
*اذكرى قصتة بايجاز *

*2-ظهرت الاقانيم الثلاثة عند ...... *

*3-وللوقت أخرجه الروح إلى ..... وكان هناك في ... يوما يجرب من ....وكان مع الوحوش. وصارت .....*​

*4-وبعدما أسلم يوحنا جاء يسوع ....يكرز *.....................
*ويقول:............................*
*5-كيف تمت دعوة سمعان وأندراوس أخاه**؟واين ؟*
*بتلخيص وكتابة الشاهد*
*6- كيف تمت دعوة **يعقوب بن زبدي يوحنا أخاه؟*
*بتلخيص وكتابة الشاهد*
*7- فى كفر ناحوم بهتت الجموع من تعليم الرب يسوع لماذا ؟*
*8- شخصية مصابة بالحمى وماذا فعل رب المجد يسوع معها ؟*
*9- ما قصة شفاء الابرص؟*​


*الاصحاح الثانى *
*1- **يمكن ايمان وتعب وصلاة من حولى تقدم لى الشفاء ما رايك فى هذة العبارة وما المعجزة التى تحمل هذا المعنى هنا *
*2- **لا يحتاج الاصحاء الى .................................................*
*3- **وكان تلاميذ يوحنا والفريسيين يصومون، فجاءوا وقالوا له: لماذا يصوم تلاميذ يوحنا والفريسيين، وأما تلاميذك فلا يصومون**... ما رد رب المجد على هذة التهمة ؟*
*4- **يوجد ذكر لداود على فم رب المجد يسوع فى هذا الاصحاح لماذا وفى اى مناسبة *
*5- **السبت انما جعل ...........................................*​

*الاصحاح الثالث *
*1- **اليد اليابسة ما قصتها وكيف شفيت؟*
*2- **اسماء تلاميذ السيد المسيح مع الشواهد للايات*
*3- **وأما الكتبة الذين نزلوا من أورشليم فقالوا: إن معه بعلزبول وإنه برئيس الشياطين يخرج الشياطين**... ما رد السيد المسيح لة كل المجد*
*4- **لأن من يصنع مشيئة الله** .............................*​

*الاصحاح الرابع *
*1- **اذكرى بايجاز مثل الزارع مع شواهد الايات +تاملك على انواع الاراضى +كيف نكون ارض جيدة*
*2- **وقال لهم: انظروا ما تسمعون بالكيل** .....*
*3- **على ماذا يدل مثل حبة الخردل ؟*
4- *فحدث نوء ريح عظيم، فكانت الأمواج تضرب إلى السفينة حتى صارت تمتلئ *
5- *وكان هو في المؤخر على وسادة نائما* اكملى المعجزة مع الشواهد ما تاملك على هذة المعجزة​


----------



## asmicheal (18 ديسمبر 2009)

الاصحاح الخامس
1- مجنون كورة الجدريين ما قصتة ؟ ما تاملك على هذة القصة
2- من هو يايرس وماذا كان يريد من السيد المسيح ؟
3- ما قصة المراة نازفة الدم؟وما تاملك على هذة القصة؟


الاصحاح السادس
1- ليس نبى *بلا كرامة إلا في وطنه وبين أقربائه وفي بيته* متى قال السيد المسيح لة كل المجد هذة العبارة ؟ولمن ؟ولماذا ؟
2- *ودعا الاثني عشر وابتدأ يرسلهم اثنين اثنين، وأعطاهم* .........................و اوصاهم ............. *وقال لهم*...............*فخرجوا وصاروا* ...............
3- ماذا قال هيرودس عن السيد المسيح ؟
4- كيف قتل يوحنا المعمدان ؟
5- ما قصة اشباع الجموع ؟ ما تاملك على هذة القصة
6- *وللوقت ألزم تلاميذه أن يدخلوا السفينة ويسبقوا إلى العبر، إلى بيت صيدا، حتى يكون قد صرف الجمع وبعدما ودعهم مضى إلى الجبل ليصلي**ولما صار المساء كانت السفينة في وسط البحر، وهو على البر وحده*....................اكملى القصة +تاملك على هذة القصة 

الاصحاح السابع
*1- **لماذا لا يسلك تلاميذك حسب تقليد الشيوخ، بل يأكلون خبزا بأيد غير مغسولة* من قائل هذة العبارة ؟ولمن قالها؟ وما الرد عليها ؟
*2- **لأن امرأة كان بابنتها روح نجس سمعت به، فأتت وخرت عند قدميه وكانت الامرأة...... ، وفي جنسها..... فسألته أن* ..................... *وأما يسوع فقال لها ................* *فذهبت إلى بيتها ووجدت*.....................+تاملك على هذة القصة
*3- **وجاءوا إليه بأصم أعقد، وطلبوا إليه أن يضع يده عليه* ....اكملى القصة 
الاصحاح الثامن
1- للمرة الثانية اشباع الجموع احكى المعجزة ثم اذكرى شاهد المعجزة الاولى لاشباع الجموع 
2- *أبصر الناس كأشجار يمشون* ... من قائل هذة العبارة ؟لمن قالها ؟وما تاملك على هذة المعجزة 
3- *ودعا الجمع مع تلاميذه وقال لهم:*1- ...2- ... 
4- *لأن من استحى بي وبكلامي في هذا الجيل الفاسق الخاطئ،*...........اكملى الاية واشرحيها


----------



## asmicheal (18 ديسمبر 2009)

الاصحاح التاسع
1- *وبعد ستة أيام أخذ يسوع بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا، وصعد بهم إلى جبل عال منفردين وحدهم. وتغيرت هيئته قدامهم* .....................* وفيما هم نازلون من الجبل، أوصاهم*.....اكملى من الانجيل معجزة التجلى 
2- *فأجاب واحد من الجمع وقال: يا معلم، قد قدمت إليك ابني به روح أخرس *
*وحيثما أدركه يمزقه فيزبد ويصر بأسنانه وييبس. فقلت لتلاميذك أن يخرجوه فلم يقدروا *.... اكملى بقية المعجزة من الانجيل الى *فقال لهم: هذا الجنس لا يمكن أن يخرج بشيء إلا بالصلاة والصوم*​3- *إذا أراد أحد أن يكون أولا فيكون آخر الكل وخادما للكل* من قائل هذة العبارة ؟ ولمن؟ وما مناسبة قولها ؟
4- *اكملى من الانجيل : لأن من ليس علينا فهو معنا* *لأن من سقاكم كأس ماء باسمي لأنكم للمسيح* ....* ومن أعثر أحد الصغار المؤمنين بي ..... وإن أعثرتك يدك فاقطعها* ............* وإن أعثرتك رجلك فاقطعها* ........... *وإن أعثرتك عينك فاقلعها* .............. *لأن كل واحد يملح بنار، وكل ذبيحة تملح بملح *
*الملح جيد. ولكن إذا صار الملح بلا ملوحة، فبماذا تصلحونه؟ ليكن لكم في أنفسكم ملح، وسالموا بعضكم بعضا *​
الاصحاح العاشر 
1- *هل يحل للرجل أن يطلق امرأته؟ ليجربوه* ...من سال السيد المسيح لة كل المجد هذا السؤال ؟ ولماذا سؤل ؟ وكيف رد رب المجد يسوع علية 
*2- **من هذا الاصحاح ما راى رب المجد يسوع فى الاطفال **اقلى لى من الانجيل +تاملك*
3- *أيها المعلم الصالح، ماذا أعمل لأرث الحياة الأبدية* من قائل هذة العبارة ؟ولمن؟ ولماذا ؟ وما الرد عليها انقلى من الانجيل 
4- من هذا الاصحاح ماذا قال رب المجد يسوع عن الالامة وصلبة انقلى من الانجيل +رايك لماذا قال للتلاميذ عن صلبة 
5- ما هى طلبة *يعقوب ويوحنا ابنا زبدي* من رب المجد يسوع ؟ وبماذا اجابهم ؟ انقلى من الانجيل
6- من هو *بارتيماوس الأعمى ابن تيماوس*؟ وماذا طلب من رب المجديسوع ؟ وبماذا اجابة ؟ انقلى من الانجيل 

الاصحاح الحادى عشر 
*1- **ولما قربوا من أورشليم إلى بيت فاجي وبيت عنيا، عند جبل الزيتون، أرسل اثنين من تلاميذه**وقال لهما: اذهبا إلى القرية التي أمامكما، فللوقت وأنتما داخلان إليها تجدان جحشا مربوطا لم يجلس عليه أحد من الناس* ....................(اكملى من الانجيل )الى *فدخل يسوع أورشليم والهيكل، ولما نظر حوله إلى كل شيء إذ كان الوقت قد أمسى، خرج إلى بيت عنيا مع الاثني عشر*
*2- **يوجد بهذا الاصحاح شجرة فاكهة فما اسمها ؟** وماذا فعل معها السيد المسيح*
*3- **بيتي بيت صلاة يدعى وأنتم جعلتموه مغارة لصوص** من قائل هذة العبارة ؟ ولمن ؟ ولماذا؟*
*4- **كل ما تطلبونه حينما تصلون،** اكملى الاية *
*5- **ما اهمية المغفرة والتسامح مع الاخرين ؟ وبرايك كيف نسامح ؟ ولماذا ؟*

*الاصحاح الثانى عشر *
*1**-اذكرى مثل الكرامين ؟ وما تاملك على ذلك ؟*
*2- أعطوا ما لقيصر لقيصر وما لله لله. فتعجبوا منه متى قيلت هذة العبارة ؟ومن قائلها ؟ وما مناسبتها ؟*
*3-لماذا قال رب المجد يسوع هذة العبارة : **لأنهم متى قاموا من الأموات لا يزوجون ولا يزوجون، بل يكونون كملائكة في السماوات*
*4-لماذا حذر السيد المسيح **تحرزوا من الكتبة،**انقلى لى لماذا من انجيلك *
*وما رايك فى هذا الراى *
*5-** لأن الجميع من فضلتهم ألقوا. وأما هذه فمن إعوازها ألقت كل ما عندها، كل معيشتها** ...... من قائل هذة العبارة ؟ ولماذا ؟*


----------



## asmicheal (18 ديسمبر 2009)

الاصحاح الثالث عشر

1- من هذا الاصحاح اذكرى نقلا من الانجيل علامات نهاية العالم ؟
2- اكملى:
+ *السماء والأرض تزولان،*................
+*انظروا اسهروا وصلوا ، لأنكم* ..................
+*اسهروا إذا، لأنكم لا تعلمون متى* ..............................


الاصحاح الرابع عشر
*1- **وكان الفصح وأيام الفطير بعد يومين. وكان رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة يطلبون كيف يمسكونه بمكر ويقتلونه ولكنهم قالوا:*...........................................
*2- **وفيما هو في بيت عنيا في بيت سمعان الأبرص، وهو متكئ**،* ماذا حدث انقلى من انجيلك
*3- **ثم إن يهوذا الإسخريوطي، واحدا من الاثني عشر، مضى إلى رؤساء الكهنة ليسلمه إليهم* مقابل ماذا اسلم يهوذا سيدة
*4- *تاسس سر الافخارستيا (التناول) فى علية بيت القديس العظيم مارمرقص انقلى ذلك من انجيلك 
*5- **ثم سبحوا وخرجوا إلى جبل الزيتون *
*وقال لهم يسوع: إن كلكم تشكون في في هذه الليلة، لأنه مكتوب: أني أضرب الراعي فتتبدد الخراف**ولكن بعد قيامي أسبقكم إلى الجليل* *فقال له بطرس: وإن شك الجميع فأنا لا أشك *.. ماذا كان رد رب المجد يسوع 
*6- **اكملى الايات نقلا من انجيلك :*
*+اسهروا وصلوا لئلا* ....
*7- *كيف اسلم بهوذا سيدة ؟
*8- **وتبعه شاب لابسا إزارا على عريه، فأمسكه الشبان *
*فترك الإزار وهرب منهم عريانا *..............من هذا الشاب ؟
*9- **ما حاجتنا بعد إلى شهود* ... من قائل هذة العبارة ؟ ولمن قالها ؟ وما مناسبة قولها ؟
*10- **كيف انكر بطرس السيد المسيح انقلى لى من انجيلك ؟*


*الاصحاح الخامس عشر *
*1- **فلم يجب يسوع أيضا بشيء حتى تعجب بيلاطس وكان يطلق لهم في كل عيد أسيرا واحدا، من طلبوه** ما اسم اللص الذى اطلق سراحة *
*2- **ما الالام التى تعرض لها السيد المسيح لة كل المجد والتى انتهت بصلبة ثم قيامتة فى اليوم الثالث *

*3- **من كان مع السيد المسيح وقت صلبة ؟*

*4- **من كفن السيد المسيح واين دفن ؟*

*5- **من كانتا تنظران أين وضع؟ انقلى من انجيلك *


*الاصحاح السادس عشر والاخير*
*1- **من هذا الاصحاح اذكرى عدد ظهورات السيد المسيح لة كل المجد ولمن ؟*
*2- **أخيرا ظهر للأحد عشر وهم متكئون، ووبخ عدم إيمانهم وقساوة قلوبهم، لأنهم لم يصدقوا الذين نظروه قد قام**وقال لهم:** ..............انقلى لى من انجيلك *
*3- **وهذه الآيات تتبع المؤمنين** انقلى لى من انجيلك 17 +18*
*4- **اكملى : ثم إن الرب بعدما كلمهم ارتفع إلى السماء، وجلس عن يمين الله **وأما هم** ................................................ام ين*
*الى هنا اعاننا اللة *
*صلواتكم من اجل الخدمة *​


----------



## النهيسى (19 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود جميل جدا

شكرا ليكم


----------

